# [SOLVED] Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I was wondering about other peoples thoughts about a good airflow and best temperatures for AMD processors under heavy stress. 

For the airflow lets take the case i am using (i think alot cases have fan mounts like that): Cooler Master Elite 430 ATX Case Review - Page 2 

My airflow: intake is on top of my CPU cooler, i am using a Cooler Master Hyper 412S with 1x 120mm fan mounted on the top (you can mount another one on the bottom), the fan is located in the middle of the 2 fan mounts on the top of the case, about 3-4cm below. 
on the front (1x 120mm fan) also intake
Exhaust is on the rear (1x 120mm fan).

So as you can see i am only using 3 fans total, and my CPU (Phenom II x6 1075T BE) temperature is only 24 degrees, and under heavy gaming it will reach at max 52 degrees. (source HWMonitor).

Do you think this is good? maybe a little cold? i dont think a cpu can get too cold, but maybe thats a bad thought, correct me if i'm wrong.

Cheers!opcorn:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Maximum operating temperature: 55°C - 62°C


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Hot air rises so ideally you top fan would blow out of the case, your cpu cooler if a tower type would blow into the top fan that blows out of the case and intake would be in the front blowing cool air across the hard drive and intakes in the lower side cover.

Be careful AMD temp sensors are known to be funky.
> AMD CPU temp sensors demystified. - Guru3D.com Forums

It is impossible for the CPU temp to be below the ambient temp of the room on air or water cooling.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Yes you have a point there, but the reason i have the top as intake is becouse that way my GPU gets a nice breeze aswell :rofl: so it will be something like this:


(dont hate on my paint skills).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Your current temps are very acceptable.
Only the front fan should be blowing into the case. Top & Rear fans should be blowing out to maintain the desired front to rear airflow.
Try reversing the top fan and see if the temps change.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

i will try that tommorow morning test it with some gaming and i will let you know what happend.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

so i did reverse the top fan, nothing much realy changed, my CPU is only 4 degrees warmer. mobo only 2 degrees. so yea my top and front as a intake, and only the rear as exhaust is a little bit cooler, but nothing much.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, make sure that your tower is in a well ventilated area, having it in a confined space will affect the internal air temps. But as said earlier, front fan intake and back/too fans as exhaust. If you have the capability, try plugging the front fan directly into the PSU, along with the back fan, this should then get them spinning full speed (and not using the power from the motherboard) and might improve air flow. Another option to try is unplug the top fan and just stick with the front/rear configuration.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

But like i said before, my top fan is my CPU cooler fan, becouse another fan wont fit on top becouse there is not enough space left. i can mount a fan on the bottom of my heatsink and connect another one on the top of my case, but for me it doesnt make sense to put 4 fans in my case becouse i have ideal temperatures.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

So your CPU cooler is blowing hot air down onto your video card?


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

yes and no, becouse the rear fan is on pretty high RPM so it blows out the hot air from the Heatsink right away, when i put my hand between my heatsink and GPU i dont feel any hot air. thats not 100% accurate ofcourse becouse my side panel is not on there when i'm inside the case. the fans on top and rear are placed exactly like the picture:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

CPU fans are commonly mounted to blow air to the rear or to the top of the case but if your temps are good then there is no reason for concern.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Do you know any other good temperature monitor other then CPUID HWMonitor?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

HWMonitor is usually reliable. The Bios is good for idle temps.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Yea i know bios is the most accurate, but i want to compare HWMonitor temps with another well known monitor (stress temps). But i dont realy know another good one, HWM is the only one i have used.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

If you are using a retail motherboard (as opposed to an OE computer such as a Dell or HP) there should be a very good monitor within the application package which shipped with it.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Yes but i have a custom build.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

I use HWiNFO(64) on Sensors only. It gives a much broader range of data, some 2-3 screens high, so 2-3 screenshots are required to fit it all in. It's not quick loading, allow it a minute or three, I've seen it give accurate data on 'boards where HWMonitor is not reliable.

HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

i will try that, thank you.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Ah awesome, HWiNFO64 show alot more details, and exactly the same temps as HWMonitor!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Then you're good.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Airflow/AMD temperatures discussion.*

Yea it was not like i had a problem with my cooling, i was just curious about other people their oppinions.


----------

